# Rambler Project



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 10, 2012)

I have some pictures of a current project up in a blog at:
http://secondhandramblerbicycleproject.blogspot.com/
This is going to take some effort to make it work, but should work out in the end.  If anyone has a left side cottered crank with a round cross section instead of the modern square shape that needs a new home, let me know!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2012)

If this project was easy, then anybody could do it.

"Go forward and proceed!!!"


----------



## sam (Mar 11, 2012)

Andrew,I'm a bit lost in what your saying.I take it you have a rambler frame/fork. Do you have the compleat rambler bb and crank arms?
To go your way you really need a round shaped brompton arm off a schwinn to keep the pedals 1/2"---I have a raleigh but the pedal hole is 9/16
A lot more ways to put the rambler on the road than using a thomson.




this is my rambler


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 11, 2012)

The problem with this bike is that while the parts are all Rambler, the bottom bracket, cranks and fork are from an 1899 model, and the frame is ca. 1902 to 1905 and there is little commonality between them other than the flashy lugwork.  The original bottom bracket used threaded adjusting cups and a two-piece crank.  The threads and OD for the cups are non-standard and probably Gormully and Jeffery specific.  The later frame takes pressed in, 40mm cups just like the Thompson.  That will easily give me a working crank axle.  I like the look of the Rambler chainring and it will fit the crank axle.  The missing piece is the left crank arm.  I'd like to find one with 1/2" threads and could re-shape a square section one with an angle grinder.  If necessary, I can fill in French or 9/16 thread with brass and re-tap, or even just run a 1/2" pedal on one side and a 9/16 on the other.  If I hadn't bought the Rambler bottom bracket too this would have been a lot easier...  The fork is going to be a pain, but all those problems will be solved by grafting in a new steerer tube.  The 1899 fork has a bearing cup at the top of the crown and an odd tapered steerer.  The later frame uses a standard headset with cups on the headtube.  Is your Rambler a one or two piece crank?  I have a Schwinn 3 piece crankset on a 1947 New World and that left arm would work perfectly but I am not going to break that bike up!


----------



## sam (Mar 11, 2012)

My rambler uses a 2 piece BB--a mead replacement I think?
Mavic makes this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300674152729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 also BSA and CCM used this type of BBs
and they were cottered---you might have some luck if you tryed contacting the CCM collectors
also I used soma "major taylor" bars and velocity wood look rims

I have an ovel shaped arm as stated ---but lets take a bit more time and look.


----------

